
Ask HN: Is there a viable non-android non-iPhone mobile device? - true_tuna
My buddy rocks a dumb phone. I’m highly tempted. I do kinda like having slack, email and Lyft though. Any viable alternatives out there? The big two are pretty annoying, aggressive, opinionated, and anti-privacy.
I’d be happy with someone who just hasn’t had the opportunity to get bloated and forget that it’s actually about the customer. I remember there was an Ubuntu phone, a Firefox phone, some weird privacy first Black phone. Are any of these viable today?
======
shams93
There's kai os which is the survivor of the firefoxos project. I have one of
these you can still do things like watch youtube in the browser because its
firefox under the hood.

------
pwason
Get a Sony Xperia X* and load Jolla's Sailfish X on it. I have the Xperia X2A
Ultra, and it rocks. Battery lasts 8 days. :)

